# Reloading .45 Long Colt CHEAPEST BULLETS?



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I spent a ton of time searching for the best price on jacketed, or plated bullets. 200grn, or 240-250grn.
I went to FinfeatherFur yesterday & they want $.25 a bullet!!! I don't think so,,,,,


Does Anybody have a better place than these;

https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/27748

http://www.grafs.com/catalog/product/productId/6548

http://www.bullets.com/products/-45-Cal-452-250-Grain-FP-LC-Bullets-Box-of-500/BL1221


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Have you ever considered shooting hard cast lead? I load cast in 45 Colt and 454 Casull. The lead bullets work OK for me. I cast my own bullets but ---------
http://www.dardascastbullets.com/mm...&Product_Code=45250RNFPBB500&Category_Code=45


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Doboy said:


> I spent a ton of time searching for the best price on jacketed, or plated bullets. 200grn, or 240-250grn.
> I went to FinfeatherFur yesterday & they want $.25 a bullet!!! I don't think so,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Make your own. Thats all we shoot. Cant get any cheaper. Clean out the target trap. Clean out the sand melt down. Repour lead into bullets reload shoot again. Repeat.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Yep. Make your own. Thats all we shoot. Cant get any cheaper. Clean out the target trap. Clean out the sand melt down. Repour lead into bullets reload shoot again. Repeat.



Ya, I considered pouring my own, specially when I already pour 12g, 20g Lee & Lyman,,,, & .44s. And I have over 500# of lead out back,,,,,,,that I'll never use up.
I guess I'm just getting lazy, & I didn't really want to buy another Lyman mold. 
For how much I shoot anymore, & the price of that mold, I can buy a box of 5oo jacketed and be done with it.

Oh, I guess I would pour 'em if I knew someone else (nearby) who shot 'em. Like share
I'll call Gander. maybe they have Berrys or some Rainiers in stock.
Thanks guys


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.acmebullet.com/bullets-reloading-brass?product_id=432
found this. Not sure if this is fine or not.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.tjconevera.com/bullets.html

I buy all my bullets here, probably the cheapest around and also free shipping.


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Check here.

https://www.wikiarms.com/group/45_caliber_451_454


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.bayoubullets.net/categories/hi-tek-supercoat-bullets/45-long-colt.html

About as cheap as you will find them even with shipping. Good bullets too.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS, very much guys,,,, that's a lot of good options! 3 of 'em, I never knew existed 

I splurged a bit, & bought 200 of these; ( good price for Hornadys & jacket hp)
http://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/product/productId/6548

I'm gonna down-load them a bunch, (about 10%) to start, and I figured a jacket or 'bond coat' would come out of the barrel with a little more accuracy than lead. 
Am I thinking right,,,, or backwards??? 
1st time shooting reload bullets out of a 2 1/2" chambered Judge, & with all of that free-bore, I'm kinda SCARED! 
(Maybe I can talk my wife into shooting it! lol)

Once-upon-a-time, I was shooting a friends .357 revolver,,,, the timing was WAY OFF! ???
Sucker threw lead out the side, all over the place! I guess, I just can't get that out of my head.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I buy lots of bullets here, 2nd s and blemshttp://www.shootersproshop.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_101_107


----------

